# New build, ready to order. Feedback please.



## Xolias (May 1, 2005)

Building off of a Corsair TX750W.
Ready to order, looking for final feedback/suggestions.

ASUS P8P67 Deluxe
Intel i5-2500k
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB DDR3 1600
EVGA SuperClocked GTX 560 Ti
WD Caviar 1TB

Total: $900 shipped


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It'll all work, are you using a existing case and drives?


----------



## Xolias (May 1, 2005)

Existing drives, gonna get this case...

Antec Nine Hundred

Also

Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit
Coolermaster Hyper 212


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

looks good the antec 900 is a great case however the cable managment can be a bit fiddly thats when I built my system I went for the antec 1200 because it has good cable managment.

But like I said your system looks good.


----------



## Xolias (May 1, 2005)

I managed to achieve complete cable management in a Cooler Master Centurion, so I'm not too worried about the 900.


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks like a good build, order away and let the waiting game begin


----------



## Xolias (May 1, 2005)

UPDATE:
Here's my final build.

Building off of a Corsair TX750W.

ASUS P8P67 Deluxe
Intel i5-2500k
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB DDR3 1600 (Would going 4x2GB be a better idea?)
EVGA SuperClocked GTX 560 Ti (Is there a better choice of video card around this price range?)
WD Caviar 1TB
Hyper 212 Heatsink
Antec 900 Case
Windows 7

Also would the motherboard's integrated sound be comparable to my 4 y/o X-fi card, or would it be worth transferring that over as well?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Sound on newer boards is pretty good, best advice is to try it, if you don't like the sound install the card, most of the guys I tell that to do not install a sound card.

4 gig sticks are getting better, using 4 sticks puts more load on the chipset to supply the current needed(each stick draws the same current regardless of the capacity of the stick.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

2X2GB would be the best option to avoid 4GB sticks and Volatge issues.
No games and few apps can utilize over 3GB.


----------



## Xolias (May 1, 2005)

As far as the motherboard is concerned, if I'm looking more for reliability over OCability, would there be a better choice?
Was looking at the P67 Sabertooth as a possible option. Only thing I didn't liek was the lack of a USB3 panel, and lack of bluetooth.

As far as what I plan to do in the future, I don't really see myself OCing much, and I'm not gonna run SLI.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Asus Mobo's are very reliable. Do you have any USB 3 devices?


----------



## Xolias (May 1, 2005)

Tyree said:


> Asus Mobo's are very reliable. Do you have any USB 3 devices?


Not yet, but I imagine in the next few years it'll become a lot more standard.
Right now I'm pretty much between the P8P67 Dlx and the P67 Sabertooth.
As far as bluetooth goes, I'm not really concerned, considering a dongle can be had for ~$15.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Sabertooth is a nice board I've used a couple of them. Only down side you need a magnetic screw/nut driver for sure to get the mounting screws in and out.


----------



## Xolias (May 1, 2005)

Thread revival!
Quick question, I'm upgrading this from a...
ASUS P5Q Deluxe LGA 775
E8500 Wolfdale 3.16ghz
4GB (2x2GB)1066 RAM
HD4870 GPU

Is this going to be a significant upgrade?
Looking to upgrade because I've been having MOBO reliability issues, and looking to upgrade my GFX card so I figured I'd just go the distance.
3 year old rig.


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

Assuming you game or use the PC for something other than simple web browsing, email, and listening to itunes...yes it is a significant upgrade. If instead you'd rather try and troubleshoot the motherboard problems first, I invite you to create a thread in the Motherboards, BIOS & CPU forum. (if you've already done so, my apologies for ignorance)


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Yep thats a good upgrade what power supply are you going for?


----------



## Xolias (May 1, 2005)

greenbrucelee said:


> Yep thats a good upgrade what power supply are you going for?


Using my existing Corsair TX750W.


----------



## Xolias (May 1, 2005)

Just ordered...
Monitor
HDD
Case
Heatsink
From Amazon (Free Shipping to HI)

Motherboard/Processor
RAM/OS (Futureproofing w/ 8GB)
SSD
GFX Card
From Newegg tomorrow...
Pretty sure that's everything.
Woop!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

8GB of RAM isn't future proofing. By the time any games or regular apps can use over 3GB your PC will be obsolete.
SSD's are way overpriced and offer little more than faster boot times. 
7 Pro has XP Mode and Back Restore. Not worth the extra dollars over Home Premium.


----------



## Xolias (May 1, 2005)

Tyree said:


> 8GB of RAM isn't future proofing. By the time any games or regular apps can use over 3GB your PC will be obsolete.
> SSD's are way overpriced and offer little more than faster boot times.
> 7 Pro has XP Mode and Back Restore. Not worth the extra dollars over Home Premium.


Will consider taking off the SSD, guess I'll save the $20 and go with home premium. Still might stick with the 8GB, been working with 4GB the last few years and am constantly at ~50% idle, and up to 75-80% under gaming load. Feel like with new games coming out in the next year I don't wanna take the risk.

If you still think it's not worth the extra $35, let me know, I may take your word for it. Guess I could always upgrade to an SSD later when prices go down, but I love the thought of Vista Booting up in 30sec, and Firefox being near instant.

Appreciate all the help you've been offering.


----------



## Xolias (May 1, 2005)

Also going with the MSI Twin Frozr version of the 560ti. Don't really need the lifetime warranty of the EVGA, would prefer the cooler temps from the Frozr.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

No game currently can use more than 3GB RAM. EVGA make better graphics cards than MSI


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

And, EVGA support is hard to beat.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

i agree with whats said about SSD's, I currently use a 40GB SSD as a boot drive just to hold my OS and i have my user account and everything else on my other 2TB HDD. I wouldn't suggest anyone that's a novice or doesn't know how to use regedit to mess around with registry that they bother trying to set up an SSD as a boot drive only. Its a PAIN!

I also agree with greenbrucelee, I would take the EVGA over MSI they are better quallity and you cant beat a lifetime warranty.

I would also like to discourage you from buying 4gb ram sticks as they don't get on with most BIOS's very well. they like to under volt them causing allot of problems and its putting alot of strain on your chip set.

I dont agree with people telling you not to buy 8gb of ram though. If thats what you want then you may as well get it you dont want to spend forever sobbing not getting the pc you wanted. Me myself went for 12GB of ram but thats because i was stupid and i use 90% of it rendering 3D and such. But i only went for 6x2GB none of the 4GB kind.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

More than 4GB is fine "IF" there is a need for it. There are no games and few apps can can utilize over 3GB of RAM at this time and for some time to come.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I agree that for gaming 4 gigs is more than enough. Nothing worse than putting 8 gigs in and looking at your memory usage and it's only at 2-3 gigs usage. That's like burning money in my opinion.


----------



## Xolias (May 1, 2005)

A1tecice said:


> i agree with whats said about SSD's, I currently use a 40GB SSD as a boot drive just to hold my OS and i have my user account and everything else on my other 2TB HDD. I wouldn't suggest anyone that's a novice or doesn't know how to use regedit to mess around with registry that they bother trying to set up an SSD as a boot drive only. Its a PAIN!


How do you mean? What else was a pain to setup besides something like user accounts?


----------



## Xolias (May 1, 2005)

No game may use 3GB RAM, but completely idle, with all non essential programs closed, I still am at 1.89GB memory used. So even a game that might take 2GB RAM would start to get close to capacity, and that's with all of my other programs closed up.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That used number includes the prefetch, prefetch stores programs in memory to open faster as soon as a active program needs the ram it drops from prefetch to usable.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Xolias said:


> How do you mean? What else was a pain to setup besides something like user accounts?


Well for a start there is telling windows to store user accounts on your other hard drive, There is also troubles such as:

Default install location
default temp location
default appdata location
default common file placement for files that MUST be installed on C:

You will also then have to go into system 32 - and tell your pc that everything in there is not at drive (X but at (C things like wordpad,regedit,paint,picture viewer, windows media player etc..

It takes HOURS to do and if its not done perfectly you need to reformat and start again. I have it down to a fine art but i don't reccomend anyone else doing it.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Xolias said:


> No game may use 3GB RAM, but completely idle, with all non essential programs closed, I still am at 1.89GB memory used. So even a game that might take 2GB RAM would start to get close to capacity, and that's with all of my other programs closed up.


Then your running alot of silent back ground apps. I have 2 gigs of ram running windows 7 ultimate x64 and I am only using 52% of my 2 gigs.


----------



## Xolias (May 1, 2005)

Amd_Man said:


> Then your running alot of silent back ground apps. I have 2 gigs of ram running windows 7 ultimate x64 and I am only using 52% of my 2 gigs.


Is there some sort of guide somewhere on reducing the amount of background apps you have running? I just have a lot of random processes, that I have difficulty placing a program with in my task manager. Usually around 60 processes using ~50% of my 4 gigs. With prefetch off mind you.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Xolias said:


> Is there some sort of guide somewhere on reducing the amount of background apps you have running?


Black Viper’s Windows 7 Service Configurations | Black Viper's Website | www.blackviper.com


----------

